# Check engine light p0101 keeps turning on and off? HELP!



## Jesse.moreira06 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Check engine light p1101 keeps turning on and off? HELP!*

THE CODE IS P1101

I have a check engine light that will stay on for a day or two and then turn off on it's own for a day or two and then come back on and it just repeats this routine, I finally received my OBD2 scanner and plugged it, I get only one code which is P1101, I've read other threads that it's the MAF but appenretly it could be 10 deferrent things leading to this problem. Does anyone know if it could be the air intake ( I have a k&n typhon intake ) or the pcv valve or maybe the MAF sensor or ect...??

I have a 2011 cruze LTZ 1.4t automatic

btw My car doesnt shake, seems to be running fine. Honestly I've been having this check engine light issue for over two months, I had thought the whole time it was just a gas cap problem turns out it wasnt. stupid meee...:sad010:

Hopefully someone can help me out because I dont want to further damage the car if anything.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if you MAF sensor has simply come loose in the socket so it's not getting consistent power and/or signal.


----------



## Jesse.moreira06 (Aug 24, 2015)

yes I had thought that to, but I made sure it was connected properly, maybe you could help me out with this question. I'm going to try cleaning it but first I was wondering before removing the MAF sensor do I need to disconnect my battery first?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Likely caused by your K&N. 

Return to stock and clean MAF.


----------



## Jesse.moreira06 (Aug 24, 2015)

just curious what if I dont want to return to stock anything i could?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jesse.moreira06 said:


> just curious what if I dont want to return to stock anything i could?


The benefits of a K&N are limited to increased sound output. 

Whereas the negatives of K&N are becoming clear to you.


----------



## Jesse.moreira06 (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you know if it's dangerous for the vehicle? I've been driving for well over 2 months with this check engine light comming on and off own its own..this problem started happening towards the end of winter ( March ), and I've had the K&N for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jesse.moreira06 said:


> Do you know if it's dangerous for the vehicle? I've been driving for well over 2 months with this check engine light comming on and off own its own..this problem started happening towards the end of winter ( March ), and I've had the K&N for almost 2 years now.


A check engine light means the vehicle is not operating as designed. 

Therefore you are either: 1) creating more emissions; 2) burning more gasoline; 3) at a safety risk; 4) damaging your vehicle's components; or, 5) all of the above. 

People who don't care about any of the above, like some taxi drivers, ignore their check engine lights. 

What kind of person are you?


----------



## Jesse.moreira06 (Aug 24, 2015)

I want to fix the issue, many cruze owners out their have a K&N with no problems. I've had my K&N for 2 years and did'nt have a problem with it. I've been driving with the check engine light going on and off on its own because I read that it's most likely a loose gas cap (at the time) that's why it keeps going on for couple days then the light turns off for couple days then comes back on it own. so I did'nt think much of it figured it was nothing. Finally I decided to order a OBD2 scanner and found out that it's actually P1101, but this problem only started towards the end of March. So if it was the K&N the problem would'nt this have started 2 years after installing the K&N? 

p.s I'm new to this forum as well as doing things to my cruze I'm trying to learn and start doing things on my own regarding it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jesse.moreira06 said:


> I want to fix the issue, many cruze owners out their have a K&N with no problems. I've had my K&N for 2 years and did'nt have a problem with it. I've been driving with the check engine light going on and off on its own because I read that it's most likely a loose gas cap (at the time) that's why it keeps going on for couple days then the light turns off for couple days then comes back on it own. so I did'nt think much of it figured it was nothing. Finally I decided to order a OBD2 scanner and found out that it's actually P1101, but this problem only started towards the end of March. So if it was the K&N the problem would'nt this have started 2 years after installing the K&N?
> 
> p.s I'm new to this forum as well as doing things to my cruze I'm trying to learn and start doing things on my own regarding it.


Learning is good. And in my experience the best way to learn is by making mistakes. Having a scanner is an excellent tool. That was a very good decision. 

People may be running K&N without problems because they're not reporting them - or they are operating in cleaner environments than you. 

Your problem may may be a result of particulate that took some time accumulate. Or the result of a recent cleaning of your filter. 

Please take a look at this link. It explains about filtration and the performance of K&N. 

Air Filter Comparison Study - GM Truck Central

Ultimately, if K&N did what their advertising copy claims, GM, Mercedes-Benz, etc. would be using them as an OEM supplier. But they're not. 

Same thing goes with tunes. There is no free lunch. Only people trying to sell you one.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

"The ECM detects that the MAF sensor signal is not within a predetermined range of the calculated MAF value." Sets the P0101.

Has two very fine wires in it whose resistance varies with temperature, since ambient is always changing, one has to be exposed to the same ambient temperature as the reference, the other resistance will vary depending on the air flow rate, applied to a differential amplifier then a voltage to frequency converter fired to the engines computer.

Debris on the exposed wire increases the thermal resistance producing false readings, can be cleaned, if not, the MAF must be replaced.

Vehicles are produced to very strict emission requirements, don't dare fool with the controls of the engine, up to a $40,000 fine if caught. Only thing left to fool with is the air cleaner and the exhaust at the cat back that has the only effect to produce more noise.

Another way to get more noise is to remove all of the sound dampening material added to your Cruze with no effects on your check engine light, rolling down a window or installing a 1000 watt sound system also works. Or you can marry my ex-wife.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jesse.moreira06 said:


> Do you know if it's dangerous for the vehicle?


The biggest danger is that having the light on for a minor thing may be covering up having the light on for a more serious issue.


----------

